# Finally!!!



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My son was able to start the layout base today. Doesn't everyone use a $1400 (asking $700 if you're interested )table saw to hold up their trains? 
4 x 11.5










Need to get the foam adhesive tomorrow, the small piece I need to trim off will be the start of the landscaping.
IF or when the deadbeats who answer my ad offer more than $200 to "take it off your hands" the top can be lifted off and legs installed.
Seems like it's been f-o-r-e-v-e-r to get to this point.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If that's a permanent base, that's expensive benchwork.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Make sure the saw "On" switch and the train "On" switch are very, VERY far apart from each other!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Well if someone wants to buy that table saw, what are you gonna use to cut the legs for the train table????
-Art


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> Well if someone wants to buy that table saw, what are you gonna use to cut the legs for the train table????
> -Art


Not a problem, Skil saw, DeWalt sliding compound miter saw and worst case scenario a friends table saw.

TJ, maybe I could use it and somehow work it into my layout as a working saw mill!!:laugh: 
[saw power cord is stuffed into the dust collection port, no chance of a accidental start]

Jack


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> Not a problem, Skil saw, DeWalt sliding compound miter saw and worst case scenario a friends table saw.
> 
> TJ, maybe I could use it and somehow work it into my layout as a working saw mill!!:laugh:
> [saw power cord is stuffed into the dust collection port, no chance of a accidental start]
> ...



So.......$205 bucks, would take the saw?
Shipped to Jersey?:laugh:

Did you use it a lot?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Did I use it 8 hours a day,5 days a week in a production setting? No. Woodworking was my previous hobby. One or two days a week, for a few cuts. Sometimes it sat for weeks at a time without use. Way too much saw for my needs but it came as part of a deal. I'd just like to get a reasonable price.
If you buy the mobile base ($180 new), the three new Frued still in the package blades @ $40.00 each (new), the tenoning jig $180 (new, used once)and the Biesmeyer 32 inch fence I never installed $380 (new) for 50% of their new cost ($460) I'll throw the saw in for a 6 pack and a pizza.
Deal?


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Make sure the saw "On" switch and the train "On" switch are very, VERY far apart from each other!



lol


----------

